# YouTube Vid on Brushing and Drying



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I came across this video and I thought it's a great visual for what I do with my dog to prevent her from getting matted. This is on a show cocker, but it also has a long coat like the Havanese. She is using a fluff/stand dryer to stretch dry the coat, but I just use a hand dryer by Chi (I will have to eventually buy a fluff dryer $$$!) I hold the dryer with one hand and brush and comb with the other, then I lay it down and use a soft slicker brush on the feet. Hanna doesn't like laying down for drying, but she will lay down when I brush her at night. I also pick her front feet up to dry her belly and sides. For daily brushing I first use my CC brush on her and work out any tangles, then I go over every inch with my greyhound comb. I find that's the most important thing with long coats, since if you keep the coat up and just brush out small tangles before they snowball, it's easier for you and much less stressful for your dog since there won't be any painful tugging. Groomer in vid is using Panagenics by Eric Salas - I've never used his products but I heard it's good. I may pick some up if I don't find anything I like.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

You can really see 1) brushing in layers to get to all parts of the coat 2) Each hair separates individually, no clumps or mats, if there are any, just work them out 3) brushing and drying from the skin out - not just going over the top of the coat. IF the comb gets stuck somewhere, work from the end of the hair back down towards the skin so you don't just tug on the dog. I find using my fingers really helps and is less painful than trying to pull through the mat.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting! Really nice video. I liked what they said about oil on the coat too.

...and the next time someone gasps when they hear I bathe Kodi weekly, I'll tell them, I know of a cocker who gets bathed every 4 days!:biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone using the comb he mentions, I think he said 3 way comb? It sells out at every show? Great video, thanks for sharing.


----------

